# OEM PC mit Bluray aufrüsten - Garantieverlust? Reicht das Netzteil?



## RubenPlinius (28. Januar 2011)

hallo leute

ich überlege mir einen medion pc zuzulegen und das dvd laufwerk durch ein bluray laufwerk zu ersetzen

allerdings habe ich 2 wichtige fragen:
braucht das bluray laufwerk mehr strom als das dvd laufwerk? habt ihr erfahrung mit medion pcs...haben die verbauten netzteile in der regel "reserven", dass man ohne probleme ein bluray laufwerk nachrüsten könnte ohne zu wenig stro zur verfügung zu haben?

und würde man einen garantieverlust durch das wechseln des laufwerks eingehen?
immerhin sind es 3 jahre garantie

ich bedanke mich herzlich für euren rat!


----------



## muehe (28. Januar 2011)

von der Leistung des Netzteil wäre der Austausch des Laufwerks kein Problem 

Garantie kann ich dir nicht sagen 

wobei ich mir das aber schon überlegen würde mit nem Medion PC


----------



## Asayur (28. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise brichst du das Garantiesiegel mit öffnen des Gehäuses


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Januar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Normalerweise brichst du das Garantiesiegel mit öffnen des Gehäuses



was aber nichts für die Gewährleistung zu bedeuten hat, klar die freiwillige Herstellergarantie kann dadurch erlöschen, aber die gesetzliche 2 Jährige Gewährleistung bleibt weiterhin bestehen. 

Wieso ein Fertigrechner? Bau dir selbst einen zusammen!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Januar 2011)

1. Medion = Müll.

2. Der unterschiedliche Verbauch eines BluRay Laufwerks im Vergleich zu einem DVD Laufwerk ist vernachlässigbar.

3. Wenn du das Gehäuse öffnest und in den Garantiebestimmungen steht das du das nicht darfst, dann ist die Garantie futsch. Steht dort nichts und es ist auch kein Garantiesiegel das du entfernen musst beim öffnen, dann nicht. So oder so, die 2 jährige Gesetzliche Gewährleistung verleirst du in keinem Fall.

4. Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe: Medion = Müll.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Januar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> 1. Medion = Müll.
> 
> 2. Der unterschiedliche Verbauch eines BluRay Laufwerks im Vergleich zu einem DVD Laufwerk ist vernachlässigbar.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du noch der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass Medion Müll ist.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du noch der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass Medion Müll ist.



Stimmt, das sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Januar 2011)

Vielen dank vorab für eure einschätzung!

Aber wenn ihr der meinung seid dass medion nicht gut ist,dann würde es mich interessieren warum ihr dieser meinung seid-denn bisher habe ich viel gutes gehört.

Warum ich nicht selber einen zusammenbaue? Weil ich es a) nicht kann und  kommen mich ähnliche komponenten inkl windows teurer - und mal abgeshen davon dass das medion design sehr ansprechend ist, da der pc fürs wohzimmer vorgesehen ist

Im vergleich zu üblichen midi towern ist das design also ein plus

Aber wie gesagt,es würde mich sehr interessieren warum ihr nichts von medion haltet?denn einen fehlkauf will ich nicht machen

Lg und vielen dank!


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Januar 2011)

post (verlink) hier mal bitte den Pc den du dir vorstellst.


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

http://www.hofer.at/at/html/offers/58_23084.htm

und wie gesagt...um 500€ kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es mir gelingen würde einen gleichwertigen pc inklusive windows 7 zusammenzustellen...das, und das ansprechende gehäuse machen den pc ja so interessant für mich
von daher wärs für mich wichtig zu wissen warum ihr eine negative meinung gegenüber medion habt

und nochmals vielen dank


----------



## Legendary (29. Januar 2011)

Olol wie Medion immer mit so Rotz wirbt der mittlerweile sowas von Standard ist.

Zitat: "Großer 4GB Arbeitsspeicher - Öffnen Sie mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig" 

aaaahja...dann war ich ja jahrelang auf ner Irrfahrt als ich meinte, dass für das gleichzeitige Öffnen und Ausführungen von Anwendungen eher Mehrkernprozessoren veranwortlich sind. :>


Die klatschen da immer Platten rein...1.5TB, ich hab verdammt viele Daten auf meinem PC, mach Videoschnitt, hör Musik und habe viele Spiele...komisch ich hab von meinen 1000GB nicht mal 700 ausgelastet. Und ich bezweifel stark, dass ein Anwender der sich beim Medion mal eben nen PC kauft so intensiv mit dem Computer arbeitet wie ich es tue. Die sollen mal lieber ne kleinere Platte reinklatschen und dafür mal ne vernünftige Graka.


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

okay vll sollte ich an dieser stelle erwähnen, dass ich, nur weil ich keinen pc zusammenbauen kann, mich sehr wohl mit hardware auskenne

ich kauf den pc nicht, weil die ganz groß doll draufschreiben wie toll der nicht ist, sondern weil die hardware dem entspricht, was ich mir für einen wohnzimmer pc vorstellen würde - unter der prämisse, dass es sich um einen halbwegs leistungsfähigen und einen "ansehnlichen" pc handeln soll


----------



## Sator (29. Januar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> okay vll sollte ich an dieser stelle erwähnen, dass ich, nur weil ich keinen pc zusammenbauen kann, mich sehr wohl mit hardware auskenne



Widerspruch in sich 

Viele hier sagen, Medion = Müll, was nicht unbedingt der Fall ist. Die Produkte an sich sind nicht schlecht, schwierig wird es dann, wenn die Teile kaputt sind und zu Medion eingeschickt werden müssen. Stiftungwaren-Supporttest Medion = Note 4 (Schlechteste Note). 
Da kann es durchaus vorkommen, wie ich es schon mitbekommen habe, dass Gerät mal n halbes Jahr unterwegs ist und Medion bald selber nicht mehr weiß, was damit eigentlich ist. 

Bei Notebooks behauptet Medion standardmäßig, dass es, wenn was kaputt ist, Eigenverschulden ist. Generell haben Notebooks dann auch ne Sollbruchstelle im 25sten Monat.

Hab mich mal auf der Alternate-PCBuilder Seite bemüht. Du bekommst einen PC komplett fertig so wie bei Hofer für 560&#8364;, hast allerdings den Vorteil von richtigen Markenprodukten, wie zb. BeQuiet Netzteil, Kingston HyperX-Ram, ASRock-Mainboard, usw. Grafikkarte ist allerdings ne HD5670, die 6670 gibts atm nur aufm OEM-Markt, von der Leistung her aber auf dem selben Level.

Genaue Auflistung:

Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Elite 335
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower 430W
ODD: LG GH22NS
HDD: Samsung HD154UI 1,5TB
Mainboard: ASRock 880GMH/USB3
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II x4 640
Ram: Kingston HyperX 4GB DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: ASUS EAH5670 DI/V2
OS: Win7 HomePremium 64bit


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

Sator schrieb:


> Widerspruch in sich



kein widerspruch - ich trau es mich halt nur nicht, da ich bisher keine erfahrung damit habe
eine grafikkarte, oder ein laufwerk kann ich wechseln, aber spätestens wenn es um das einbauen des prozessors geht vertraue ich lieber auf profis, als eventuel da was kaputt zu machen, weil ich nicht genau weiß, wie das mit der wärmeleitpaste funktioniert (erbsenmethode wird meist empfohlen, das nüttz einem neuling aber auch nicht viel, wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat)

560€...exklusive oder inklusive windows?
ich hab auch bei alternate rumgespielt...und im grundeist das malheur, dass ich wie gesagt mich nicht traue den pc selbst zusammenzubauen und vor allem, dass ich kein ansehnliches gehäuse finden kann
das medion design ist soweit schon ansprechend
allerhöchstens könnte ich mir das sugo sg-02 htpc gehäuse vorstellen, aber mit den micro-atx boards und den geringen maßen wird das selber einbauen auch wieder schwieriger...

die hardware an sich ist ja meist nicht das problem - bei alternate habe ich einen htpc mit radeon 5750 und athlon II x3 445 mit bluray laufwerk um knapp 500 € zusammengestellt
aber dann fehlt mir noch wlan, windows 7 etc...und das treibt den preis in die höhe


----------



## Sator (29. Januar 2011)

Die 560€ sind schon inkl. Windows 7. Der PC ist auch schon fertig zusammengebaut. Wie es mit der OS-Installation aussieht, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen :/

WLan müsstest dir noch n Stick dazu kaufen, aber 10€ sind dann auch nicht mehr die Welt 

Du machst dir n zu großen Kopf, grad mit der Wärmeleitpaste  Bei den meisten Kühlern musst du nichts mehr zwischenschmieren, da hängt das Zeug schon am Kühlkörper und du kannst den Kühler einfach befestigen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

aber wie ist das bei den boxed kühlern?
da brauch ich sicher noch ne wärmeleitpaste oder?
naja als stick würde ich wenn eher was hochwertigeres wie einen linksys stick verwenden

OS installation ist überhaupt kein ding, das hab ich schon oft genug selber gemacht xD
mit fertig zusammengebaut meinst du, dass alternate das zusammenbaut?

ich persönlich würde natürlich marken ware bevorzugen, nochdazu da einem dann bloatware erspart bleibt und ich vom zusammenbau bei alternate viel gutes gehört habe (außer dass sie gerne mal schrauben, statt den gummi-sticks bei der küftermontage verwenden)

und ja, ich stelle mir einen pc zusammenbauen schwer vor xD
vor allem...welches werkzeug verwende ich - wie vermeide ich statische entladungen (außer vorher auf die heizung zu greifen), meine größte sorge ist die cpu/kühler montage, wie weiß ich, welche lüfter push oder pull montiert werden sollen etc etc
ich hab ja auch schon zig guides und sonderhefte von pcgh gelesen, aber so wirklich geholfen hat noch nichts xD


----------



## Perkone (29. Januar 2011)

Jo und die 2 Jährige Gewährleistung bringt dir original nur die ersten 6 Monate was, weil innerhalb quasi vermutet wird, dass der Fehler seit Kaufdatum bestehend war, dir das Gerät also auf Gewährleistung repariert wird. Nach 6 Monaten musst DU dem Verkäufer beweisen, dass der Mangel schon da war und das ist quasi unmöglich.
Daher musst du nach den 6 Monaten die Garantie geltend machen was aber nicht möglich sein wird wenn du das Siegel brichst. Wollt ich nur mal so anmerken ;P


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Januar 2011)

Werkzeug: Schraubenzieher.
Was planst du denn mit einem Wohnzimmer Pc machen zu können? Surfen & FullHD-Filme wiedergeben?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Januar 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Jo und die 2 Jährige Gewährleistung bringt dir original nur die ersten 6 Monate was, weil innerhalb quasi vermutet wird, dass der Fehler seit Kaufdatum bestehend war, dir das Gerät also auf Gewährleistung repariert wird. Nach 6 Monaten musst DU dem Verkäufer beweisen, dass der Mangel schon da war und das ist quasi unmöglich.
> Daher musst du nach den 6 Monaten die Garantie geltend machen was aber nicht möglich sein wird wenn du das Siegel brichst. Wollt ich nur mal so anmerken ;P



Große Handelsketten wie Mediamarkt, Aldi, Saturn usw. sorgen sich aber um ihren Ruf und nehmen deswegen auch PCs nach den 6 Monaten ohne Murren zurück.


----------



## Sator (29. Januar 2011)

Grad die Boxed-Kühler haben alle schon Paste am Kühlkörper 

Alternate baut den PC zusammen, hab schon n paar gesehen, sah alles sauber aus.

Was das Zusammenbauen angeht, statische Ladung wird überbewertet, das fällt so gut wie nicht ins Gewicht. Auch die CPU-/Kühlermontage ist im Vergleich zu den damaligen Sockel-A Abrechprozessoren mittlerweile sehr entspannt.


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Werkzeug: Schraubenzieher.
> Was planst du denn mit einem Wohnzimmer Pc machen zu können? Surfen & FullHD-Filme wiedergeben?



geplant ist es zum surfen und dvd/bluray schauen, ja
allerdings habe ich da schon einige geräte probeweise bei alternate zusammengestellt...und effektiv ist der preisunterschied zu einem (eingeschränkt) spieletauglichen system ungefähr bei 150&#8364;...und die sind es mir wert, dass man vll ein adventure oder evntl sogar dirt 2 am fernseher spielen kann
bei einer 5670/6670 würde ich nicht davon ausgehen dass dirt 2 wirklich gut läuft, aber zb bei einer 5750 (die ja nicht viel mehr kostet) wäre es durchaus denkbar, gerade bei einer auflösung eines hd ready fernsehers

edit: bzgl des schraubenziehers:
welche größe ist da ideal?
und sollte es einer sein der speziell antistatisch oder sonst was ist?
magnetisch darf er auf keinen fall sein oder?


----------



## Sator (29. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Blu-Ray hatte ich bei Alternate nicht berücksichtigt, da der Hofer-PC auch kein BD-LW drinnen hatte. Aufpreis wären halt ~60€.

Was den Schraubenzieher angeht, dünn und lang, magnetisch ist ein Muss, sonst bekommst du Probleme, die kleinen Schrauben aus dem Gehäuse zu fischen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Januar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> geplant ist es zum surfen und dvd/bluray schauen, ja
> allerdings habe ich da schon einige geräte probeweise bei alternate zusammengestellt...und effektiv ist der preisunterschied zu einem (eingeschränkt) spieletauglichen system ungefähr bei 150&#8364;...und die sind es mir wert, dass man vll ein adventure oder evntl sogar dirt 2 am fernseher spielen kann
> bei einer 5670/6670 würde ich nicht davon ausgehen dass dirt 2 wirklich gut läuft, aber zb bei einer 5750 (die ja nicht viel mehr kostet) wäre es durchaus denkbar, gerade bei einer auflösung eines hd ready fernsehers
> 
> ...



Größe 37, 100% chromfrei, Vollgummigriff mit Nocken, Super bleifrei und natürlich chlorfrei gebleicht.

Einfach ein Schraubenzieher


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Januar 2011)

Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 640
Speicher: takeMS DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1024MB
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB
Blu-ray: Samsung SH-B123L, SATA, schwarz, bulk
Gehäuse: (z.B.) Lian-Li PC-7 II
Betriebssystem: MS Windows Home Premium 64-Bit

ca. 500 Euro wenn du alles bei einem Händler bestellst, ohne Zusammenbau.


----------



## ayanamiie (29. Januar 2011)

bei den bluerays muste beachten das die nich 16zu9 sind die filme sondern höher wenn deine graka und dein monitor nich entsprechend auflösen haste wie am fernseher auch imer schwarzebalken oben und unten


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

ja das ist mir bewusst - aber dennoch würden blurays eine bessere auflösung bieten - letztlich ist bluray kein muss, also ich kann auch noch ruhig weiter warten bis die bd-rom laufwerke noch weiter im preis fallen - ein umrüsten ist ja nicht schwer

aber da die ausmaße eine rolle spielen ist das von euch empfohlene coolermaster gehäuse ein wenig zu tief

was haltet ihr vom aerocool qs-200?
von den maßen her wäre es ideal, einzig das design ist nicht so ideal und ich m,üsste wahrscheinlich die lüfter wechseln, da sie laut sein sollten
in diesem zusammenhang: welche 120er lüfter könnt ihr mir aus leistungsstark und leise/nicht-laut empfehlen?
wenn ich eine hardware wie eine 5750 und einen athlon II x3 445 anstrebe...wie viele 120er lüfter würdet ihr mir für das gehäuse empfehlen?
2 in der front, einer auf der seite und eine im heck? oder 1er vorn(pull), 1er auf der seite(push) und einer im heck(push)?

leider komm ich, egal wie cihs dreh und wende auf ca 440€ für die hardware - dann kommen noch ca 30€ für 3 120er lüfter dazu, windows 7 mit ca 85€ und ein wlan stick mit pauschal 30€
summa summarum, deutlich teurer als der medion pc
und daher meine frage: meint ihr ist ein medion pc wirklich ein no-go und man sollte die finger davon lassen?
was mich halt am mesiten abschreckt vom medion pc ist die bloat ware die vorinstalliert ist - ich nehme an wenn ich das system per recovery dvd neu aufsetze ist die bloatware ebenfalls wieder vorhanden oder? und sowas find ich nervend...nochdazu, dass man die lizenz nicht wieder weiterverwenden könnte, wenn man den pc mal ausmustern sollte und die lizenz für ein anderes gerät verwenden könnte


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. Januar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> von daher wärs für mich wichtig zu wissen warum ihr eine negative meinung gegenüber medion habt



Weil der Service von Medion schlecht bis unterirdisch ist und weil in den Geräten nur billigster OEM Schrott verbaut wird der nichts taugt.


----------



## Perkone (29. Januar 2011)

Joa @Blut und Donner, aber auch nur wenn das Garantiesiegel noch nich defekt ist oder? Weil, wenn das Siegel weg is un der Hersteller (Acer, Medion whatsoever) drauf pocht dass das dranne sein muss nach den gewöhnlichen 6 Monaten (Weil man darin ja auf Gewährleistung gehn kann), bliebe die Handelskette ja drauf sitzen.


----------



## Zukane (29. Januar 2011)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> bei den bluerays muste beachten das die nich 16zu9 sind die filme sondern höher wenn deine graka und dein monitor nich entsprechend auflösen haste wie am fernseher auch imer schwarzebalken oben und unten



16 zu 9 ist das Seitenverhältnis was hat das mit der Leistung zu tun?
Außerdem haben die neuen Filme fast alle 16:9 Seitenverhältnis.

Du meinst eher die Auflösung.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Januar 2011)

> schwierig wird es dann, wenn die Teile kaputt sind und zu Medion eingeschickt werden müssen



Das generelle Problem bei Onlinehändler ist doch, dass Leute die nicht viel Ahnung von PCs haben, lieber einen PC in einem guten Geschäft, mit eigenen Technikern vor Ort kaufen sollten.
Ist bei nem OnlinePC bei der Lieferung nur das kleinste Kabel nicht richtig gesteckt und dein PC läuft nicht, ist der mal eben für Wochen weg.
Im Laden deines Vertrauens macht den PC mal eben jemand auf, steckt das Kabel rein und nach 5 Minnuten bist du durch.


----------

